# Wie fotografiert Ihr?



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

es ist sicher mal interessant zu erfahren, was Ihr alles tut um an gute Bilder zu kommen. 

Fotografieren ist letzlich nicht einfach und "nicht böse gemeint" es sind hier im Forum auch sehr schlechte Bilder zu sehen die der Fotograf für Top einschätzt.

Mir geht es im Moment so, dass ich nicht wirklich fotografieren kann. Wenn ich mit Hund und Kind unterwegs bin muß ich aufpassen, dass mein Kind sich nicht irgendwo runterstürtzt und keine Steine isst und das der Hund die gelegentlichen Passanten nicht abknutscht. Also sind gute Naturfotos nur noch knipsen (Kamera irgendwo hinhalten, auf Hund und Kind achten und hoffen das gute Fotos dabei sind.) 

Desweiteren ist es ja so, dass man die Kamera nie dabei hat, wenn es wirklich gute Fotos zu machen gibt.  (Man ist mit dem Spaten im Garten, eine Libelle landet auf einer frischen Blüte mit Tautropfen und was fehlt ist die Kamera.) 

Meine Frau und ich lieben beide das fotografieren im Moment laufen die Kameras im Serienbildbetrieb, um die Entwicklung unserer Tochter im Bild festzuhalten. Schlimm dabei ist, 200 Bilder auf 2 zu reduzieren (das ist ja so süss...) das macht meine Frau, bei mir würden 190 übrigbleiben. Wir mögen Videos nicht (keine Ahnung warum, weil die Verwandschaft damit nervt??? Man weiß es nicht, ungeschnittene Videos sind grusselig.) 

Jetzt mal zurück zur Frage, was unternehmt Ihr für gute Fotos? setzt Ihr Euch an den Frühstückstisch, baut das Stativ auf schraubt das Tele drauf und wartet bis das Motiv kommt oder schleicht Ihr im Garten rum um zu Schuß zu kommen. 

Richtig gute Fotos müssen gut arrangiert sein und das dauert Zeit. Helmut (Dicat) macht z.B. absolut perfekte Bilder, da stimmt einfach alles der Fokus das Licht, das Motiv das ist einfach immer schön anzusehen (Es gibt weitere Fotografen, deren Bilder ich sehr gut finde) 

Also die Frage, was macht Ihr für gute Bilder?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

hi Thomas,

also ich nehm den knipser (fast  ) immer mit wenn ich mit dem hund unterwegs bin.
es ergibt sich immer mal ein schönes motiv bei dem auch das licht stimmt.

gelegenheit macht bilder ​
nur neulich, sehe ich eine __ ringelnatter  und kein digitalisierungsgerät dabei  

manchmal ist es aber auch wirklich ned leicht: die hände mit innotec verschmiert - und wer macht nun ein foto   

natürlich freue ich mich über jedes gelungene bild - die nicht so tollen werden trotzdem auf platte gespeichert - man(n) man weiß ja nie für was es noch gut ist .

ja, conny, helmut, claudia & ludwig .. nur als beispiel sind schon  richtig richtig gut 


es ist ein schönes hobby und dazulernen kann man immer, ich übe noch


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo Mitch,

mit Hund ist man klar im Vorteil, weil wir viel viel öffter durch die Natur laufen oder uns auf dem Fahrrad ziehen lassen. Soviel wie Hundebesitzer unterwegs sind, ist kaum jemand unterwegs, der viel spazieren geht.

Bei mir ist es so, früh die Runde durch den Wald zu sehen Rehe, Schafe, Hühner, Bäche und Nachmittags Pferde, See, Teiche, Biberstaudämme, Märchenwald (da kommen wir nicht mehr hin, da zu weit weg für die kleine Maus). 
Das ist richtig spannende Fotohunderunden bei jeder Jahreszeit. 
Desweiteren hat man mit seinem Hund immer einen selbstlaufenden Vordergrund dabei, den man dann ungefähr platzieren kann. 
Mit den Bildern "man weiß ja nicht ob man sie brauchen kann", hau wech, die braucht man nicht. (meine Erfahrung). Besser ist immer gleich die Bilder auszusortieren und dabei nicht zimperlich sein, es kommen ja wieder Hunderte dazu. Wenn Du nicht aussortiertst, ist füllst Du die Festplatte mit einer Flut an Bildern, die Du Dir alle nicht wieder anschaust (weil viel zu viele) und finden tut man auch nichts mehr.
Aussortieren finde ich sehr wichtig, es gibt nichts schlimmeres als wenn man sich Bilder ansehen muß, die nicht bereinigt sind. Wenn dann auch noch auf allen Bilder die Urlauber fröhlich in die Kamera lächeln und die eigentlich schönen Motive versauen wirds noch langweiliger. (Denke ich so)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hi Thomas,

meine Frau ist immer mit einer kleinen Billigknipse unterwegs. Wenn wir spatzieren gehen, nehme ich meine 50 D mit und ebenso 2 Objektive im Köcher. Am liebsten mache ich Portraits, dazu ist meist mein 50er 1.4 drauf welches auch bei Abendlicht gute Ergebnisse auf Grund der Lichstärke bringt. Ebenso immer den Sonnenschutz zur verminderung von Lenflaers. Auch mein EX Blitz ist immer drauf, da ich auch gerne bei Sonnenlich im AV blitze um die Schatten zu reduzieren.

Für Landschaftsbilder wechsle ich dann aufs 17-85er, und wenns an nen Teich geht nehm ich mein 70-300er mit.

Im Garten bau ich auch gerne mal den Schirm auf und beschatte. 

Ich knipse meistens im Selektiven Messmodus und hab die Einstellung auf Landschaft. Alles in jpg höchste Auflösung. Danach lade ich runter und lasse alle hochformat Bilder automatisch im Zoom Browser EX drehen, danach bewerte ich die Bilder 1-3 Sterne im Explorer. Danach passe ich die Farben/ Schärfe und co im DPP von Canon an und bin fertig. Dann kommen sie auf nen Stick und ab zu DM.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo Thomas,
da ich, auch mit Hund, sehr viel in der Natur unterwegs bin, hab ich auch meistens meine
Kamera mit dabei, da ich aber dies nicht als Hobby betreibe sondern einfach als Spass an
der Freud sind meine Fotos qualitativ nicht so hochwertig. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung
auch mit einer 0/8/15 Kamera einigermassen gute Fotos machen zu können.
Da ich auch noch im Voralpenland wohne, hab ich natürlich genügend Motive zur Auswahl.
Ich nehme auch gerne Tips von anderen an.
Leider stellt man bei einer billigen Kamera öfters fest, schnell an seine Grenzen zu kommen.
Da aber vor einigen Jahren unser Hausbau erst war, wird es in naher Zukunft keine
Hochwertige Kamera geben, aber den Spass hab ich auch mit meiner FUJI.
Ich fände es interessant und hilfreich von den Profis anhand eines eingestellten Fotos
Tips zu bekommen, was man besser oder anders machen sollte.
LG Markus
Ich stell einfach mal ein Foto hier ein, vielleicht bekomm ich ja Tips dazu.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo zusammen,

ersteinmal ist es (relativ) egal was man für eine Kamera hat, die Entwicklung ist mittlerweile so weit, das man mit (fast) allen Kameras recht gute Bilder machen kann. Wir sind von der analogen Spiegelreflex auf Digitalkameras gewechselt und seit einiger Zeit wieder bei Spiegelreflex, benutzen die Digitalkameras aber auch gern (weil handlicher). 

@Markus Das Du so schön wohnst und Fototgrafieren nicht als Haupthobby hast??? Ja so ein Haus ist Haupthobby und es wird nie irgendwas fertig bzw. wenn was fertig ist gibt es wieder so viel anderes zu tun das es ein immerwährender Kreislauf ist.
Nichtfachmann Meinung, nicht schlagen, wenn ich falsch liege...
Mit Deinem Foto würde ich sagen, zur falschen Zeit am richtigen Ort, bzw. stand die Sonne ungünstig und war zu intensiv. Das selbe Bild bei untergehender Sonne kommt bestimmt viel wärmer von den Farben her. Das ist jetzt ein Nachteil von den Digikams, Du kannst keine Filter draufschrauben. Abendsonne gibt ein schönes warmes Licht. 

@Ralf
Porträts liebe ich auch von meiner Tochter. Wir mußten schon feststellen, das wir fast nur Porträts von der kleinen Maus machen und andere Bilder stark vernachlässigen. (Ist ja aber auch süss so ein kleiner Clown). 
Ich hab mir ein 18-200 Objektiv geholt, damit ich keinen Köcher brauche. Doch ich brauche noch eins für die Macros, die mache ich aktuell aus größerer Entfernung und hole mir das Motiv ran. Da muß man dann (ohne Stativ) ganze Serien knipsen um ein brauchbares dabei zu haben (Sehr ärgerlich). Mit dem Blitz (ich habe keinen gesonderten) arbeite ich gar nicht, ich sehe immer zu, das der aus bleibt. Die Bilder werden meist nicht gut, weil unnatürlich hell. 
Das würde mich mal interessieren, wie man den Blitz einsetzt und die natürlichen Farben erhält. 
Einen UVFilter und ein Klarglas (würde ich jedem empfehlen zum Schutz des Objektivs) habe ich auch noch draufgeschraubt und natürlich den Sonnenschutz. 
Einen Polarisationsfilter will ich mir noch zulegen, ich denke das bringt viel am Teich?
Das Bewertungssystem benutze ich auch in mehreren durchläufen. 
1. Durchlauf den groben Unfug löschen
2. Durchlauf genauer hinsehen und den Unfug löschen
3. Durchlauf festlegen wieviel Bilder von jedem Motiv übrig bleiben sollen und dann wird so lange verglichen, bis von 20 Bildern nur noch das beste übrig ist.

Wir haben die Fotobücher für uns entdeckt. Die werden so schön und man kann so gut gestalten. Wir sammeln immer bis ein Buch zusammenkommt und dann gehts ab.

Ich bin auch kein Profi, wie Mitch schon sagte, es ist ein schönes Hobby und man kann viel dazulernen.
Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hi Markus,

ich finde Dein Foto eigentlich sehr schön - der Baum nimmt allerdings die schönheit des Wasserfalls - ich hätte direkter geknipsst oder mich etwas nach rechts gestellt. Aber sonst find ich nix zu meckern 

@ Thomas, welche Cam/ Ausrüstung hast Du ? Beim 18-200er ist die Qualität nicht besonders, siehe z.B. hier http://www.photozone.de/. Macrofotgrafie ist mir zu teuer, ich hab mir eine Nahlinse für mein 70-300er zugelegt - die bringt schon was, allerdings nicht mit einem richtzigen MO vergleichbar.

UV Filter kann ich nicht empfehlen, die fressen zu viel Licht und wenn sollten es schon gute sein ebenso die Polfilter (B&W Filter)


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo Markus,

Diese TFT's. 
Ich sitze jetzt an einem anderen Monitor und das Bild von Markus sieht vollkommen anders aus. 
Vorhin mit extrem viel Sonneneinstrählung durch den Baum und dadurch sehr blas, jetzt an einem anderen Bildschirm richtig ausgewogen. Auf dem Monitor betrachtet ein sehr gelungenes Bild. 
Den Baum hätte man wirklich etwas weiter links hinstellen können.

Da wird sicher jemand das drücken von Knöpfen geübt haben, die Kleine verstellt die Anlage, macht den Herd an und übt am Monitor und an der Tastatur.

Ich habe mir angewöhnt von jedem Motiv x Bilder aus mehreren Blickwinkeln zu machen. Durch den Sucher entgehen einem Details, die man dann am Bildschirm entdeckt und da ist es manchmal gut eine kleine Auswahl zu haben.

@Ralf
Ich wollte nicht unbedingt die Technik besprechen (das ist aber auch sehr interessant). Also nach lesen von Testberichten und dem Vergleich der Preise ist es eine Nikon D5000 geworden. Gefallen hat mir der Schwenkbildschirm, den ich einige Jahre gewohnt war von einer alten Digicam. (Leider werden Digicams nicht mehr mit Schwenkdisplay hergestellt., wegen mangelnder Nachfrage..)
Der Live View Modus um das Schwenkdisplay zu benutzen ist aber fast unbrauchbar (bis der fokusiert hat sind selbst Bäume als Motiv abgehaun).  Das betrifft aber nur den LiveView Modus, ansonsten rasend schnell. 
Zum Objektiv hatte ich keine Bewertungen gelesen  Aber bis vorhin war das Objektiv 1. Sahne und ich erkenne den Qualitätsunterschid sicher nicht. Ein Profi hat da ein anderes Auge für. 

Der UV Filter und das Licht, konnte ich nicht feststellen als ich das getestet habe. Licht frißt der unwesentlich. Das liegt sicher auch am Profiauge, dem soetwas mehr stört.

Nahlinse muß ich mal suchen, habe ich von Dir zum ersten mal gehört.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo Ralf, Hallo Thomas,
danke für Eure Meinungen, ich habe mehrere Fotos von den Wasserfällen gemacht,
mal näher mal weiter. Schaut mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27996.
Ich habe einfach nur mal eines genommen um darüber zu diskutieren bzw. damit ich
Tips erhalte was ich besser machen kann.
LG Markus.


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Servus 

Zuerst mal Danke fürs Lob , Ihr macht mich verlegen 

Ich kann jetzt gar net sagen was ich anders als Ihr mache ... habe die Cam immer dabei.

Als nicht Hundbesitzer habe ich einen Nachteil, ich muß mich zwingen hinaus zu gehen ... 
Ihr müßt ... 

So akurat wie Ihr lösche ich meine Bilder nicht ... bzw. ich lösche eigentlich gar kein Bild  und wenn es noch so schlecht ist ... Speicherplatz kostet doch heute eh nix mehr.
Habe gerne über meine Bilder einen Überblick und weiß genau wieviele Bilder ich geschossen habe 

@ Markus:
Schwieriges Motiv  .... würde ein, zwei Schritte nach rechts gehen .. ich weiß da Standen andere Leute ... warten bis diese eventuell sich einen anderen Platz suchen.
Dadurch steht der Baum nicht mehr im Mittelpunkt und rückt an den linken Rand ...
Alles unter bedachtnahme der Gegenlicht Situation ...
oder 
So wie es ist nur ein bisserl mehr raus zoomen, daß mehr vom Rundherum drauf ist, außer den Menschen rechts im Bild 

@ Ralf: so teuer ist ein Makroobjektiv auch net ... gebraucht ein Sigma oder Tamron ... aber eine 100mm-Brennweite sollte es schon sein.

Hier noch ein Bild aus der Minolta Dynax 7D Zeit mit dem Ofenrohr 70-210/F4 dran geschraubt.
 
Müßte so um den Juni 2005 oder 2006 gewesen sein, habe in Arbeit nicht das Original.


----------



## Conny (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo,

ich glaube, man muss ganz klar zwischen fotografieren und knipsen unterscheiden.
Zum Knipsen reicht mir zur Not auch schon mal mein Handy  
Zum Fotografieren brauche ich die DSLR, das richtige Objektiv, ein Stativ, ein Fernauslöser, die richtige Tageszeit ev. Filter, Diffusor, Reflektor
 und hinterher Zeit für Archivierung und Bildbearbeitung.
Aber das ist einfach Hobby und ab einem bestimmten Niveau geht es nicht mehr anders, weil die Ansprüche immer weiter steigen.
Auch berühmte Leute schütteln nicht einfach so Traumbilder aus dem Ärmel:
Fritz Pölking (1936-2007) „Zum Fotografieren brauche ich ein Stativ, ohne kann ich nur knipsen.“
Bei mir klappt es nicht immer, aber immer öfter


----------



## heiko_243 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

>Das würde mich mal interessieren, wie man den Blitz einsetzt und die natürlichen Farben erhält.

Indirekt blitzen, dann ist der Schattenwurf natürlich. Die Farben sind ohnehin kein Problem.

>Einen UVFilter und ein Klarglas (würde ich jedem empfehlen zum Schutz des Objektivs) habe ich auch noch draufgeschraubt und natürlich den Sonnenschutz. 

UV-Filter ist ziemlich überflüssig, weil der Sensor ohnehin keine UV-Empfindlichkeit hat.

@Digicat: Heeh, mit Minolta knipse ich derzeit auch noch (5D)

Also Makroobjektiv kann ich das billige Cosina empfehlen. Knapp 100,- Eur, klapprige Anmutung, aber sehr ordentliche optische Leistung. Billiger kommt man (neu) kaum zu einem Makro-Objektiv.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

meist sind die TFT´s icht kalibriert, ich bearbeite meine Fotos zu Hause am Samsung TV.

den Test des Nikon 18-200 findest Du hier siehe seite 3, für ein Reisezoom ok, für Portrait besser eine Festbrennweite zwecks Freistellungseffekt, ein gutes 2.8er Zoom ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht.

Den Nahlinsenvergleich findest Du auf der Traumflieger Seite - ich finde diese sehr informativ.

Wie alt ist euer Kind ? - hier noch nen link zur Fotoschule und http://www.fotografiez.de/ und mein Nachbar Kurt nicht vergessen


----------



## Conny (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> UV-Filter ist ziemlich überflüssig, weil der Sensor ohnehin keine UV-Empfindlichkeit hat.
> 
> Also Makroobjektiv kann ich das billige Cosina empfehlen. Knapp 100,- Eur, klapprige Anmutung, aber sehr ordentliche optische Leistung. Billiger kommt man (neu) kaum zu einem Makro-Objektiv.




Hallo,

Ein UV-Filter schützt bei mir das Glas meiner teuren Makroobjektive und ist unverzichtbar.
Bevor man ein billiges Makroobjektiv kauft, kann man z.B. Zwischenringe oder Retroadapter ausprobieren


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*



Digicat schrieb:


> .. habe die Cam immer dabei....



 Kann ich bestätigen, die ist nämlich schon festgewachsen *duckundwech*

Zu dem Thema "gute Fotos "kann ich nicht so viel beitragen, ich gehöre zu den talentfreien Knipsern, aber die Bilder von Helmut und Conny dünken mir schon dicht am Profi...

Aber auch die "Knipser" haben mal ihre Glücksmomente:


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo zusammen,

@Ralf das sind ja sehr interessante Links mit viel Lesestoff. Eine Nahlinse wirds werden und ich brauche keinen Köcher. Meine Kleine ist 1,5 Jahre, deswegen muß man immer auf Sie aufpassen. Das ist bestimmt auch der Grund warum wir fast nur noch Bilder von Ihr machen, da kannst Du fotografieren und durch die Linse auf das Kind aufpassen. 
Ich werde mich mit dem Reisezoom zufriedengeben und den Freistellungseffekt bekommt man damit auch gut hin, warscheinlich nicht perfekt. 

Den UV Filter teste ich aus, ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden und konnte kaum Lichtverlust feststellen

@Markus Sehr schöne Bilder und wie man sieht ist die Kamera nicht das allentscheidende Kriterium für gute Bilder sondern hauptsächlich ein gutes Auge, welches permanet auf der Suche nach brauchbaren Motiven ist. So möchte ich auch wohnen. Ich müßte ein riesen Festplattenarray anlegen um die ganzen Bilder speichern zu können...

@Heiko Mein Blitz ist unprofessionell fest auf der Kamera deswegen ist indirektes Blitzen nicht möglich  . Da ich meist im Freien fotografiere benötige ich den Blitzer nicht unbedingt.

Auf alle Fälle mal gut, dass ich das Thema erstellt habe, ich hab bis jetzt schon viel gelernt.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## heiko_243 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*



Conny schrieb:


> Ein UV-Filter schützt bei mir das Glas meiner teuren Makroobjektive und ist unverzichtbar.


Das ist klar, aber da stand was von UV + Klarglas. Das kostet nur unnötig Lichtstärke.



Conny schrieb:


> Bevor man ein billiges Makroobjektiv kauft, kann man z.B. Zwischenringe oder Retroadapter ausprobieren


Zwischenringe kosten fast so viel wie das Cosina und bringen IMHO deutlich weniger (man kann sie aber immerhin universal einsetzen). Reverseadapter kann man selbst bauen (zwei kaputte Filter) und bieten noch höhere Vergrößerungen als Retroadapter. Zudem bleiben Autofokus und Blende voll funktionabel.
Ich bin oft mit Zwischenringen + Makro + 50/1.7 revers aufs Makro geschraubt unterwegs. Nur so kommen Ameisen und noch kleineres Getier formatfüllend aufs Bild. Dann aber nur mit Stativ, weil die Schärfentiefe extrem gering ist.

Das Cosina wird angesichts seines Preises und seiner billig anmutenden Haptik aber oft verkannt. Dabei schlägt es so manches 5x so teurere Makroobjektiv in den Abbildungsleistungen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hi Thomas,

nimm aber als Nahlinse eine gute und denk an den passenden Adapter- das muss schon aufeinander abgestimmt sein. Bei mir steckt die 500D immer oben mit im Köcher des 70-300er so ist eine Macroaufnahme spontan immer möglich und ich muss kein extra macro Objektiv mitschleppen. + Der AF des Objektivs funzt auch noch - das hilft sehr. Ein gebrauchtes MO ist natürlich immer besser, Du erreichst einfach mehr - gerade wo 200 doch sehr wenig m,it der Nahlinse sind.

Ich bin übrigens hier http://www.dforum.net/ angemeldet, da bekommt man gute gebrauchte Technik, sicher ist auch was für die Nikonianer dabei 

Über Retroadapter hab ich nur gerhört, dass diese extrem schlecht vom Body abgehen und man sich damit das Objektiv kaputt machen könnte. Von Zwischenringen halte ich auch nix, da sie doch die Qualität zu stark mindern (ausgenommen die Extender bei Canon L Linsen).

Unsere Kleine (fast 2J) posiert schon freiwillig und will immer gleich sehen wie das Foto geworden ist. Irgendwann kommt ein Laptop, da kann man sofort auf nem großen Bildschrim sehen wie das Foto geworden ist und noch genauer anpassen (also für die Garten/Homeshootings).


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

hallo Thomas,

du auch nikon  

hier sind noch jede menge an links:

http://www.kenrockwell.com/index.htm

http://www.digitalkamera.de/

http://www.nikonians.org/de/

http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm

http://www.panphoto.de/

http://fokussiert.com/


das Nikon AF Nikkor 50 mm 1:1,8D wäre nicht schlecht für dich, leider musst du aber an der d5000 auf AF verzichten - das objektiv hat keinen motor eingebaut - aber dafür gibt es für wenig € eine super qualität (ups, ist das teuer geworden - erdbeben  ich habs noch für 95€ bekommen) 

für meine d90 hab ich mir zu weihnachten das AF-S NIKKOR 28-300 mm 1:3,5-5,6G ED VR geschenkt  - es ist meine immer drauf linse geworden - gut für nah & fern bilder


----------



## heiko_243 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> @Heiko Mein Blitz ist unprofessionell fest auf der Kamera deswegen ist indirektes Blitzen nicht möglich  . Da ich meist im Freien fotografiere benötige ich den Blitzer nicht unbedingt.



Da kann man viel basteln - z.B. Mini-softbox drüberstülpen oder per Silberfolie nach oben umleiten (gut in Räumen). Da kann ich das Buch "lowbudgetshooting" von Cyrill Harnischmacher wärmstens empfehlen. Ich arbeite auch viel mit Slave-Blitzen die dann an anderen Stellen zusätzlich aufhellen und vom Kamerablitz getriggert werden.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo Leute,

freut mich sehr, dass es so viele gibt, denen gut Fotos wichtig sind. Eigentlich wollte ich das Thema nicht so DSLR lastig haben, damit jeder Digicamfotograf sich hier auch wohl fühlt. Aber das ganze Thema ist ja schon gefüllt mit nützlichen Links und sogar Fotoschulen sind dabei. Also viel Stoff zum lesen. 

Wir sind heute wieder durch den Wald gezogen, Kind, Hund, Rutscher, Kamera dabei und nicht ein Foto (Wollte den UV Filter nochmal testen), weil meine Kleine keine Lust auf Rutscher und Waldspaziergang hatte. Das sah dann so aus, Linke Hand Hund und Rutscher rechte Hand Kind und über der Schulter die Kamera. Ich denke wir wären das beste Motiv gewesen für ein gutes Foto. 
Hund und spazierengehen (weil Helmut es nochmal angesprochen hat) Der einzige wirkliche Grund warum wir uns wieder einen Hund angeschafft haben ist spazierengehen. Als unser voerhergehender Hund gestorben ist haben wir gasagt "Nie wieder einen Hund, wir haben dann Zeit können nach Lust und Laune spazieren gehen,..." wir haben es nicht mehr getan, weil es immer gut zu tun gibt. Irgendwann kurze Zeit später haben uns dies Zwangspausen gefehlt und ein Hund mußte her. Es nervt manchmal, aber es sind jeden Tag 2 Spaziergänge die man zum abschalten genießen kann. (ohne Hund gibt es diese Zwangspausen in der Natur viel viel viel weniger) Das kann man genießen oder als Streß betrachten, wir lieben es.(manchmal auch nicht) Achso, es gibt noch einen 2. Grund für den Hund: "Ach is der Süüüüüss" 
Meine Kleine fotomodellt auch schon und muß immer gleich alle Fotos sehen. Was insofern stört, das Model hinter der Kamera ist und nicht mehr modelt. Kann man ja von der Gage abziehen...  Es ist so drollig...

Der Retroadapter: Da schraubt man das Objektiv falsch herum auf die Kamera? Is ja witzig, so was fangen wir gar nicht erst an...

Die Nahlinse finde ich sehr interessant und werd es antesten. Ob man im Canonforum als Nokianer glücklich wird wage ich zu bezweifeln... :smoki 

Das nika Makroobjektiv ist ja wirklich preiswert, aber ohne AF??? Es gibt nur wenige Bilder die ich ohne Autofokus mache (Weil mein ungeübtes Auge lange braucht um wirklich richtig zu fokusieren). Fokusieren auf Knopfdruck muß sein.

@Heiko Du scheinst der Meister der Beleuchtung zu sein. Ich lebe eigentlich nur von Spontanaufnahmen. Du fotografierst sicher professionell, wo man solche aufbauten braucht?

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## heiko_243 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

@Thomas:
Ich mache auch viele Spontanaufnahmen. Die letzten Jahre sind da aber sehr viele Kleinkindaufnahmen dabei, für die meine kompakte zu langsam ist. Dafür liegt die DSLR mit aufgestecktem Blitz Richtung Decke gedreht immer in Griffnähe. Die Trefferquote ist da bei den sich sehr schnell wechselnden Situationen deutlich besser und dank des indirekten Blitzes über die Decke meist auch mit gutem Licht.
Mehr Aufwand treibe ich, wenn ich gezielt fotographiere, was bei Super-Makro (mit deutlicher Vergrößerung) auch zwangsweise notwendig ist, weil es allein schon ohne Stativ nicht geht. Zusatzbeleuchtung ist meist auch zwingend notwendig, weil die Blende wegen der Tiefenschärfe auf sehr kleinen Öffnungen steht.
Normale Makros bis 1:1 schieße ich widerrum oft spontan, dann aber auch oft mit Blitz und aufgestecktem Diffusor. Eigentlich steckt der Blitz fast immer auf der Kamera.
Professionell fotographiere ich nicht, aber die ein oder andere Studio-Aufnahme reizt mich schon auch mal. Ich nutze aber überwiegend selbst gebasteltes oder gebrauchtes Equipment, da mir das Basteln genauso Spaß macht und man mit erstaunlich wenig erstaunlich viel machen kann.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo Thomas,

der interne Blitz arbeitet eigentlich auch nach Entfernung und Belichtung, wenns zu hell wird liegts waqrscheinlich an der von Dir gewählten Einstellung de Messung (ich meistens selektiv). Alternativ kannst Du ein Taschentuch drüber machen, am besten am Anfang im P Modus knipsen. 

Der externe Blitz misst durch den seperaten AF die Entfernung sowie die korrekte Belichtung siehe auch Begriff ETTL. Vorteil des externen Blitzes ist nicht nur die Schrägstellung nach oben (dann keine automatische Belichtung) sondern auch die schnelle Reaktion gerade bei Portraitshootings, da ist der interne einfach zu lahm und der Akku schnell down.

Ebenfalls ist bei Innenshootings am Abend, also mit Glühlampenbeleuchtung wichtig, eine orange Folie (leefilter) draufzukleben. Hier kannst Du dir noch einen wunderbaren Film vom Dirk ansehen: http://www.dforum.de/blitzbuch/blitzfilm.php

Bei mir kommt der Blitz immer mit, auch im Wald gibt es schöne Stellen wo man das Gesicht bei einem Portrait aufhellen sollte.


----------



## heiko_243 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Vorteil des externen Blitzes ist nicht nur die Schrägstellung nach oben (dann keine automatische Belichtung)


Das ist aber Hersteller-abhängig. Mein Minolta-Blitz belichtet auch bei indirektem Blitzen über Decke/Wand korrekt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Ich werd mich mal mit den Kosten und dem Budget für einen Blitzer beschäftigen. Vieleicht ändert sich mein Fotografierverhalten. Eins muß ich noch erwähnen, mein Tochter trägt eine Brille... 

Ich habe mal ein neues Thema erstellt, warum ich hier keine Beispiele zum diskutieren hochladen kann. "Suchdienste und Profile" oder so.

Grüße


Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo Leute,

Ich sitze gerade vor dem Fernseher und habe den Taschentuchtrick probiert. Die Bilder werden wirklich besser. Warum die nicht Standardmäßig Taschentücher verbauen??

Macroobjektiv/ Nahlinse? Je mehr man sich damit beschäftigt um so unsicherer wird man. 
Was will ich erreichen: eine Ameise/Biene im Vollformat. Was will ich nicht: Die Kamera als Microskop einsetzen. So wie ich das gesehen und verstanden habe reicht eine Nahlinse für meine Ansprüche? 

Wenn Ihr mal anders über Fotos diskutieren wollt bitte gern hier, interessiert mich brennend wie andere über Bilder im Internet denken: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31447
Grüße

Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hi Thomas,

bei deinen 200er und einer 500er Nahlinse wirst Du keine super Macrobilder einer Ameise machen können - für diese Vergrößerung benötigst Du wirklich schon ein Macroobjektiv. Wenn Du allerdings mit leicht unscharfen Bildern leben kannst und Qualitästeibußen durch Ausschnittvergrößerungen ok findest, reich ne Nahlinse.

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3/]Hier[/URL] kannst Du dir ein Bild mit meiner Nahlinse und dem 300er mal ansehen, ist eine Zebragrasblüte.


----------



## Windhund (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

ein sonniges Hallo aus Hannover,
seit gestern bin ich bei Euch. Hatte nicht viel zu tun und suchte nur einen Beitrag über "Teichoberflächenreiniger ".
Also ich bzw. wir haben einen Garten, einen Teich, 3 Hunde und ein kleines Kind (Enkel).
Ich bin auch fotoverrückt, aber auch mir geht es oft so - "Schei.......... Knipser nicht dabei" - . Seit kurzem habe ich ein Handy mit recht guter Kamera und bin mit den Bildern für den Rechner zufrieden, sogar auf normale Fotogröße ist es top. Somit kann ich immer "Foddos" machen.
Ansonsten nutzen wir eine Canon 350 D mit 28mm-135mm und 70mm-250mm. Nur der Weitwinkel fehlte noch und nach Beratung im Fachhandel habe ich mich für eine Canon PowerShot 20 IS entschieden. Somit sind wir für alles Fälle ausgerüstet.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

So, es ist getan, Nahlinsenset bestellt. +1,+2,+4,+10 was auch immer das heißt, man kann die auch kombinieren für 20 Euronen. Erfahrungen habe ich nächste Woche.

Beim bestellen bin ich über Telekonverter gestolpert. Gibts da Erfahrungen Eurerseits? 
Man würde dann auf 400 bzw. 600 mm kommen, das klingt schon ganz gut und preiswert sind die Dinger auch.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Moin zusammen, moin Thomas,

dann will ich mich auch mal als Fotofanatiker auten - zumindest macht es mir sehr viel Spaß und ich _versuche_ das beste für das Verhältnis meiner Cam herauszuholen.

Ich selbst mache viele Macroaufnahmen von Blütenfotos bei Kakteen (& anderen Sukkulenten), d.h mit Stativ und schwarzem, bzw neutralen Hintergrund. Dabei mache ich auch generel ca. 50 Bilder pro Blüte, aus denen ich die besten 1-2 herausfiltere, manchmal, wenn ein besonders schönes dabei ist schicke ich es auch an die DKG (Deutsche Kakteengesellschaft), für die ich hin und wieder Berichte in der Monatlich erscheinenden KuaS schreibe (Fachzeitschrift der DKG). Mit etwas Glück erscheint dann auch mal ein Bild.

Da gibt es viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten ein schönes Bild zu machen...mein Grundprinzip fängt bei`m Stativ an.

Ciao,
Daniel


----------



## Limnos (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hi

@ Thomas: So, es ist getan, Nahlinsenset bestellt. +1,+2,+4,+10 was auch immer das heißt,

Das Plus bedeutet, dass es sich im Sammellinsen handelt. Die Zahlen sind die Dioptrien. Eine Linse von einem Meter Brennweite hat eine Dioptrie, bei 2 Dioptrien ist es die Hälfte, bei 4 ein Viertel und bei 10 ein Zehntel eines Meters. Diese Vorsatzlinsen verkürzen die Brennweite des Objektivs, sodass man näher herangehen kann.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Regs (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo,

zum Thema Nahlinse ist dieser Beitrag vermutlich interessant: http://www.traumflieger.de/objektiv...kroobjektiv/nahlinse_oder_makrospezialist.php

Bei Nahlinsen gilt wie bei allen anderen optischen Geräten das man das bezahlt, was man bekommt. Die Canon-Nahlinsen gelten als die besten erhältlichen Nahlinsen. Natürlich passen sie auch auf nicht-Canon-Objektive.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Danke für die Erklärung Wolfgang, die Beschreibung war im Onlineshop einfach sch..., da standen halt nur 4 zahlen. 

Hallo Regs, ich werds testen und wenn es meinen Ansprüchen nicht genügt (Umtauschrecht...). Ich denke, es ist eine nichtoptimale preiswerte Variante. Ich werds sehen. Den Tip fand ich richtig gut und wenn es meinen Anspüchen genügt ist das OK. 

Ich will nicht unbededingt jeden Farbkleks einer Briefmarke ablichten, meine Macros dürfen größer sein. Ich bin gespannt obs klappt.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Da gibt es viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten ein schönes Bild zu machen...mein Grundprinzip fängt bei`m Stativ an.
> 
> Ciao,
> Daniel



Richtig , bitte bedenkt bei Stativaufnahmen den Stabilisator am Objektiv auszuschalten - dieser *schaukelt sich selbst auf* - und am besten das LV einschalten (auch bei Macros)


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

So Leute, 

die Nahlinsen sind da´, ich wollte hier zwar nicht über Technik schwatzen sondern darüber, wie Ihr die coolsten Bilder in die Kiste bekommt. Seis mal drum, jetzt ist es halt eine technische Geschicht geworden.

Also die Nahlinse(n)??? Der Effekt ist der, dass man wirklich mit 0 mm Abstand Fotos machen kann. Im Moment komme ich noch nicht richtig damit zurecht und ich weiß auch noch nicht ob mir solche Bilder wieder gelingen:

 

Wir werden sehen, falls morgen die Sonne scheint, stelle ich hier sicher alle möglichen Blumen ein.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Heehy, das ist doch gleich ein toller Treffer


----------



## mitch (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

hallo thomas,

wieviele und welche nahlinsen hast du für die libelle verwendet ?

ist gut echt  geworden


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo zusammen,

die Libelle ist schon älter und mit einer guten, normalen Digitalcamera aufgenommen. Drum sage ich auch immer, dass man mit normalen Digitalkameras hervorragende Bilder machen kann. (Vor allem ist es einfacher) Hätte ich die Libelle geshen, hätte sie sich ersteinmal 1/4 Stunde gedulden müssen, bis ich alles zusammengebaut habe. 

Ich habe ein paar Schnappschüsse zum testen gemacht. Die Qualität ist nicht berauschend,aber es sind ja nur Testbilder.

Die Nahlinsen
Die Nahlinsen funktionieren tadellos. Nach meinem 1. Test sind die +4 und + 10 die brauchbarsten. Beide zusammen, dann klebt man mit dem Objektiv 1-2cm vor dem Objekt.
Also Ameisen im Vollbild werden es nicht werden und die Libelle auch nicht.
Aber durch die Pixelanzahl kann man ein bissl dran rum schneiden und dann wird es passen.

Ich habe mir ein Fotomodell gesucht, was auch eine Weile still hält um zu testen. Das Licht ist nicht das beste, aber das Ergebnis ist für jeden nachvollziehbar.
Das Modell:

 

+10 Nahlinse
  
+10 und +4 Nahlinse zusammen

 

Ich habe mal alle draufgeschraubt, das macht weinig Sinn, zumal man den Abstand auf 0 cm reduziert.

Wildes Macroknipsen:
         

Da ich gerade am bestellen war, habe ich den Polarisationsfilter gleich mitgenommen und bin schon richtig begeistert.

ohne Polfilter :

 

(hinter der Folie ist baustelle, also nicht wundern, warum die da so rumflattert.)

mit PolFilter (Pflanzenfilter Bachabschnitt (Miniteich))

   

Poolfilterbider, nicht perfekt, aber ich weiß, was ich demnächst fotogrfieren werde.
   


Der hats beobachtet:

 


Jetzt nochmal zum aussortieren, das waren heute bestimmt über 100 Bilder, da eher lieblos geknipst sind, fliegen die bis auf wenige Ausnahmen weg. Ich finde sortieren muß sein, sonst blickt man nicht mehr durch.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Andere Frage, 

Warum Rohbilddaten RAW/NEFF, wenn man es gleich komprimieren kann.
Hintergrund ist der, dass ich auch immer NEFF Dateien genommen habe. 
Ich war stolz, Rohbilddaten. Aber wenn ich damit was anfangen wollte habe ich die Bilder immer in JPG gewandelt. Irgendwann war mitr das zu blöd und ich habe gleich auf der Kamera auf jpg umgestellt.
Seit dem finde ich es einfacher und bequemer.

Nun die Frage, wozu Rohbilddaten? Sollte man die vor dem komprimieren bearbeiten um bessere Ergebnisse zu erziehlen?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## SonjaJ (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Ganz klar, schneller und bequemer sind natürlich jpgs.

Wer aber die Vorteile vom raw-Format kennt und raw-Bilder richtig bearbeitet, wird den Unterschied bald merken!
Wie der Name schon sagt, liegen im raw-Format nur die "Rohdaten" eines Bildes vor, man muss das Bild erst entwickeln. Und genau da hat man den riesen Vorteil: Weißabgleich beliebig ändern, Belichtung korrigieren,... und das alles ohne Verluste!

Vielleicht ganz interessant: http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=59146

Ich fotografiere nur mehr im raw-Format.


----------



## Andreas A. (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo Thomas,
ich bin noch ein Neuling in der Fotografie mit DSLR (heißen die so?). Ich habe zunächst nur jpg-Dateien aufgenommen, weil die für mich einfacher zu handhaben sind. Die letzten Aufnahmen habe ich dann im NEFF-Format gemacht, um sie dann nach zu bearbeiten. Wieviel mir das bringen wird kann ich noch nicht sagen. Vielleicht stelle ich irgendwann wieder auf jpg-Dateien um . Mal sehen was die Fachleute dazu sagen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## SonjaJ (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*



Andreas A. schrieb:


> ... Die letzten Aufnahmen habe ich dann im NEFF-Format gemacht, um sie dann nach zu bearbeiten. Wieviel mir das bringen wird kann ich noch nicht sagen. ...



In einem raw-Bild hast du einfach noch viel mehr Reserven, was zB. die Belichtung angeht. Ausgefressene (überbelichtete) Stellen in einem jpg-Bild bleiben ausgefressen. Aus einem raw-Bild kannst du noch einiges retten und die Belichtung so korrigieren.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo Sonja,

danke für den hilfreichen Tipp. Das Problem sind wirklich die NEFF Dateien, die Nikon verwendet. Sicher sind die NEFF's viel viel besser als einfache RAW Dateien (die man mit fast jedem Programm bearbeiten kann) aber es gibt halt wenig Software, die mit NEFF s umgehen kann. In einem anderen Beitrag hast Du geschriebenm das Photoshop CS5 das kann, also mal sehen.

Leider hat Nikon nur ein Programm zum Umwandeln der Dateien mitgeliefert, (schwache Leistung, ein kleines NEFF Grafiktool hätten sie schon beilegen können)

@Andreas 
Mit den NEFF's bekommen wir schon hin, ich bin da sehr zuversichtlich. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## SonjaJ (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo Thomas!

Eine kleine Anmerkung noch: NEF-Dateien SIND raw-Dateien! Nikons raw-Dateien heißen einfach "nef".


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Servus

Um den Vorteil von Jpg`s und RAW-Dateien zu vereinen, gibt es bei so gut wie fast allen Cams die Möglichkeit beide Formate abzuspeichern.
Gut, braucht eine Menge Speicherplatz, aber bei den heutigen Preisen der "Card`s" und der HD`s


----------



## SonjaJ (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Um den Vorteil von Jpg`s und RAW-Dateien zu vereinen, gibt es bei so gut wie fast allen Cams die Möglichkeit beide Formate abzuspeichern.
> Gut, braucht eine Menge Speicherplatz, aber bei den heutigen Preisen der "Card`s" und der HD`s



Guter Tipp, Helmut! 

So mach ich es auch oft noch. 


Kommt auch immer drauf an, was man fotografiert. Hochzeitsbilder zB nur im raw-Format, für Sportbilder (wo schnell mal hunderte anfallen können) reicht auch jpg.


----------



## ron (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*



> Also die Frage, was macht Ihr für gute Bilder?



Das war doch eigentlich die Ausgangsfrage. Es ist schon witzig dass eine solche Frage letztendlich dann doch in Antworten mündet, die sich um Technik drehen. Ist auch verständlich, weil Fotografieren eine sehr technische Sache ist. Trotzdem würden wir die Werke von Picasso nicht analysieren an Hand der Pinselmarke oder Verdünnungsprozenten.

Die Frage an dich Thomas wäre, was für dich ein gutes Bild ausmacht, bzw. umgekehrt was macht ein schlechtes Bild aus.
Ich für mich beantworte die Frage ob es mir gelingt den Eindruck den ich bekomme in einem Bild um zu setzen. Egal ob in einer spontanen Situation, oder etwas was ich schon hundert mal gesehen habe und meinen Blick immer wieder anzieht. 
Viele Fotografen gehen damit intiutiv um und bei allen ist sicher auch Intuition mit im Spiel, aber mir hat es immer geholfen ein Bild (nicht nur das eigene) zu analysieren. Ist das aufs Bild gekommen was ich wollte?

Was wäre wenn ich Teile vom Bild weglassen sollte? Wird die Aussage vom Bild verstärkt oder geschwächt oder nur verändert? Weshalb wollte ich eigentlich das Bild machen? Was war das wirklich Schöne? War es der Klatschmohn im Feld, oder war es eigentlich der dolle Kontrast von Grün und Rot der mich fasziniert hat.

Und dann der Auswahl. Nicht immer ein schmerzfreier Prozess. Viele schaffen es nicht ihr Erlebnis beim Bild machen vom Ergebnis des Bildes zu trennen. Wenn das Erlebnis grossartig war, aber das Bild misslungen, sitzt du als Fotograf mit einer tollen Erinnerung und einem schlechten Bild. Der Betracher aber, sitzt nur mit einem schlechten Bild. In dem Augenblick misslingt auch die Kommunikation. Wie häufig hört man in Gesprächen nach dem Sommerurlaub: "poh, das war fantastisch, hättest sehen sollen, tja auf den Bildern kommt das nicht so raus". Da gibt es nur eine (für mich) richtige Entscheidung: erzähl, aber lasse die Bilder weg. Oder noch besser schmeisse sie weg.
Weil die allerwenigsten fotografieren nur für sich. Man zeigt Bilder, nachdem man sie gemacht hat. Also geht es um Kommunikation. Auch darüber sollte man sich hin und wieder Gedanken machen. Soll man die Botschaft auf einen Präsentierteller anbieten, oder lieber etwas versteckt. Humor, kühl dokumentarisch oder ein wenig mystisch?

Ich glaube, dass es einem helfen kann, wenn man sich solche Fragen stellt. Die Antworten sind dabei zweitrangig. Die muss auch jede(r) für sich finden und das macht vielleicht auch den eigenen Stil aus. Aber die Fragen sind das Wichtigste. Und die Technik sollte dem eigentlich angepasst werden.

Viel Spass!



LG

Ron


----------



## SonjaJ (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*



ron schrieb:


> Ich für mich beantworte die Frage ob es mir gelingt den Eindruck den ich bekomme in einem Bild um zu setzen. Egal ob in einer spontanen Situation, oder etwas was ich schon hundert mal gesehen habe und meinen Blick immer wieder anzieht.
> Viele Fotografen gehen damit intiutiv um und bei allen ist sicher auch Intuition mit im Spiel, aber mir hat es immer geholfen ein Bild (nicht nur das eigene) zu analysieren. Ist das aufs Bild gekommen was ich wollte?
> 
> Was wäre wenn ich Teile vom Bild weglassen sollte? Wird die Aussage vom Bild verstärkt oder geschwächt oder nur verändert? Weshalb wollte ich eigentlich das Bild machen? Was war das wirklich Schöne? War es der Klatschmohn im Feld, oder war es eigentlich der dolle Kontrast von Grün und Rot der mich fasziniert hat.....




Ron, du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht! Das was am Ende zählt, ist das Ergebnis - ganz klar.

Und die von dir oben genannten Fragen sollte sich jeder Fotograf stellen, so lernt man dazu!


----------



## Conny (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo Ron,

 dass Du uns wieder an die ursprüngliche Frage zurück  geführt hast 
Viele beantworten ihre "schlechten" Bilder mit gnadenloser Aufrüstung und wundern sich, dass die Bilder immer noch nicht besser werden.
Fotografieren ist ein langer Prozess, der viele Seiten einschließt. Immer wenn ich denke, ich habe alle Seiten auf dem gleichen Niveau, mache ich einen Schritt vorwärts und fange wieder von neuem an zu lernen.
Ich glaube mittlerweile nicht mehr, dass ich in diesem Gebiet irgendwann mal sagen kann, ich bin mit meinen Ergebnissen zufrieden.
Die Bereitschaft immer weiter zu lernen, ist für mich die Antwort auf die Frage.


----------



## ron (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo  Conny,

mit vielem bin ich ganz einverstanden, was du schreibst, aber hier 



> Ich glaube mittlerweile nicht mehr, dass ich in diesem Gebiet irgendwann mal sagen kann, ich bin mit meinen Ergebnissen zufrieden.


 gehst du vielleicht zu hart mit dir ins Gericht.

Ich versuche es so: ich bin zufrieden mit den besten Bildern die ich heute mache.  Den Spass gönne ich mir....aber ich bin nicht zufrieden mit den besten Bildern, die ich gestern gemacht habe. 

Wenn man dann viel fotografiert, hat man immer seinen Spass. 



LG

Ron


----------



## koifreund (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Ich besitze eine digitale Spiegelreflex von Nikon. Ich mag es besonders, wenn ich mein Weitwinkelobjektiv drauf habe, wenn ich draußen bin, dann bekommt man super Panoramabilder hin. Des Weiteren fotografiere ich gerne etwas unterbelichtet. Das gibt schönere Kontraste. gerade bei Sonnenuntergängen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo Ron,

Du hast es so treffend auf den Punkt gebracht toll

Viele Leute betrachten Ihre Bilder auch nicht kritisch und erkennen Fehler nicht, die andere wirklich stören. 
Mich rief mal eine Steuerberaterin an, Ihr Monitor sei kaputt. Was war der Fall, sie hatte eine Familienfeier und sie hat sich wirklich viel Mühe gegeben gute Bilder zu machen und alles in Szene zu setzen. Das Problem war, dass nicht ein Bild scharf war (Monitordefekt). Sie hat alles möglich im anfokusiert, nur das Objekt was sie wollte war nicht dabei. Dumm gelaufen und Erinnerungen über die Sie nur noch sprechen sollte. 

Dieses Thema "Wie fotografiert Ihr?" soll eigentlich eine Zusammenstellung aller möglicher nützlicher Hinweise rund um die DigiBilder werden (unabhängig vom Kameratyp).
Das Tehma ist eine Fragestellung an alle, also ein Thema, wo wir Quer beet über gute und schlechte Bilder sprechen können  und Möglichkeiten das zu verbessern. So wird es ein schönes unspezialisiertes Thema, wo jeder ein wenig lernen kann.


Der PolFilter hat es mir angetan. Bin heute wieder um den Teich gestiefelt und habe geknipst und wieder kein wirklich brauchbares Bild dabei. Aber Testbilder. Da ich für meine Kind einen Zaun um den Teich gebaut habe, bekommen die Bilder jetzt alle Zaunslatten. Somit habe ich nur warscheinlich nur früh und Abends eine Chance lattenfreie Bilder zu machen. was ich noch brauce oder bauen werde ist ein Zaunstativ. So kann ich die Kamera dann überall am Zaun fixieren. Was ich gern hinbekommen möchte sind natürliche Bilder von den Tieren unter Wasser. Der autofokus scheint an der wasseroberflächer zu kleben und manuell bin ich nicht schnell genug (muß noch üben)

Polfilterbilder (Das Beste meiner Versuche für den Mülleimer.):

 
Schade, das es unscharf ist, ansonsten finde ich den Angriff der Miniorfe ganz niedlich.
 
   

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hi Thomas,

Du könntes den Bereich des Teiches der geknipst werden soll beschatten z.B. Sonnensegel ? Dann hättest Du auch keine Schattenwürfe vom Zaun. Aber morgens und abends sind ja sibeso die besten Zeiten (blaue Stunde).


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo Ralf,

da ich krank bin, habe ich die Morgenstunden gut nutzen können.
So langsam komme ich dahinter, aber unterwasser ist nix anfokusierbar, selbst mein Teststein wird nicht scharf.

Polfilterbilder (mit und ohne, damit man den unterschied sehen kann):

    

     


Fischis:

Einmal das Bild und einmal Ein paar Jungfische herausgeschnitten (vergrößert)

   

Macros mit der +10 Nahlinse

   
 

Bei mir gibt es sehr große Unterschiede zwischen TFT und Fernseher. Auf dem Fernseher sehen die Bilder sehr gut aus, auf dem TFT blaß.

 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hi Thomas,

das könnte an deiner TFT Einstellung liegen, kannst ja manuell optimieren. Die Vergleiche finde ich sehr schön.

Bei dem ersten macro hast Du leider keinen Schärfepunkt getroffen, deswegen ist es leider unscharf. Bei dem 2. siehst Du deutlich den Schärfepunkt. Beim macro immer im LV arbeiten und mit einem AF Feld deiner Wahl.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo Ralf,

Du täuschst Dich, die 1. Lila Blume ist das gasamtbild (Schnellschuß) das 2. ist aus dem 1. ausgeschnittene Schärfenpunkt.

(Die Blume ist eigentlich schon dahin) 

Es fing dann an zu schütten, drum keine frischen Blumen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

also ein Ausschnittvergößerung aus dem ertsen Bild ? oder eine direkt out of Cam mit der Nahlinse - wo liegt denn der AF ? Im DPP kann ich mir die AF Felder anzeigen lassen und sehe den roten AF.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo Ralf, 

das zweite Bild ist am Computer aus dem 1. ausgeschnitten (So ist es auch mit den Fischen darüber). Der Ausschitt ist der unter dem Blatt, welches von oben über die Blüte ragt (Dort liegt auch der Fokus). Ich versuche der Frage Nachzugehen, ob die Nahlinsen eine brauchbare alternative zum Macroobjektiv sind. 
Wenn es morgen nicht regnet kann ich den Ausschnitt mal direkt mit der Nahlinse holen. 

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## danyvet (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Oh, sehr gut, jetzt kann ich mir unter einem Polfilter endlich was vorstellen. Der nimmt also die Spiegelung im Wasser weg, richtig? Und wenn man kein Wasser hat, was bewirkt er dann?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo Dany,

... dann schraubst Du ihn ab oder knipst durch Scheiben oder spiegelnde Flächen.

schöne Grüße

Thomas


----------



## ron (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo Thomas,

zum Thema Nahlinse: die Qualität der guten Nahlinsen (zweilinsige Achromaten), kombiniert mit einem guten Objektiv reicht nicht an die Qualität einer guten Makrolinse heran. Nicht umsonst setzen ambitiöse Makrofotografen auf entweder Makroobjektive oder Zwischenringe. Die Frage ist ob man es schafft die Qualität der teuren Makroobjektive auszunutzen. Es ist schon in erster Linie die Schärfe, bzw. die Auflösung die im Mittelpunkt steht. An der Schärfe sind aber noch viele andere Faktoren beteiligt: das Stativ, die Belichtungszeit, die Kamerabewegung beim auslösen, die Genauigkeit vom Autofokus, die Bewegung des Objektes, die Schärfentiefe. Erst wenn man hier optimale Ergebnisse erzielt, kommt die wirkliche Qualität der Linse zum tragen. Viele kommen nicht so weit und sind enttäuscht, dass das teure Ding doch nicht die scharfe Foto's liefert, die man sich wünscht.

Die allermeiste Makrobilder, die in meinen Albums zu sehen sind habe ich mit so einer Nahlinse gemacht in Kombination mit einem 2,8/ 70 - 200 Zoomlinse. Der Vorteil ist, dass bei einer Nahlinse die Objektabstand gleich bleibt, unabhängig von der Brennweite. In der Praksis heisst dass: du kannst in Ruhe die Aufrüstung aufbauen und dann durch ein- oder auszoomen den Ausschnitt bestimmen. Im Gegensatz dazu musst du beim Gebrauch einer Makrolinse die ganze Ausrüstung versetzen, wenn du den Ausschnitt verändern willst. Die Chance, dass der Frosch oder die Libelle dabei verschwindet ist ziemlich gross.

Für mich ist auch der Gebrauch vom Bohnensack, Winkelsucher und Spiegelvorauslösung der Weg zu unverwackelten Bildern bei niedrigen Perspektiven. Sehr praktisch dabei ist auch eine kleine Isomatte für die Knie oder einen Müllsack als Liegeunterlage. Auch das entspannte Sitzen oder Liegen ist ein Teil der Bildschärfe. 



LG

Ron


----------



## Conny (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo Dany,

richtig eingestellt kannst Du mit einem Polfilter unerwünschte Spielgelungen minimieren, z.B. auch auf Insekten oder Käfern wie auf dem spiegelnden Rückenschild eines Marienkäfers.
Er schluckt aber Licht und muss exakt ausgerichtet sein und auch genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt auf dem Objektiv und und und
Ich habe für meine wichtigsten Linsen 2, auch immer dabei aber nicht oft drauf


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hi Zusammen,

Spiegelungen im Zoo kann man z.B. durch ein Schwarzes Tuch vermeiden - dazu eine Art aufklappbares X wie z.B. bei einem klappbaren Tortenschutzding gegen __ Wespen bauen, in der Mitte nen Loch für die Kamera - aufklappen - an die Scheibe gehen und knipsen.

Denkt bei Macroaufnahmen daran, 
- eine möglichst höhere Blende zu nutzten z.B. 8 oder 10.
- den Stabi auszuschalten
- mit Statif + Fernauslöser per Funk knipsen
- im LiveView Modus zu arbeiten
- vorher alle Linsen schön sauber machen
- nen neutralen Hintergrund dahinter stellen (farbige Pappe)
- anstatt zu blitzen mit einer oder besser 2 Taschenlampen beleuchten


----------



## danyvet (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Danke für deine Tipps, aber, und jetzt bricht der Wissenschafter in mir durch, ich muss immer wissen, warum 

-->> warum Stabilisator ausschalten und warum Liveview?

die anderen Punkte sind mir klar.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Der Stabilisator *schaukelt* sich bei Stativnutzung selber auf - warum dies so ist ; ist von den Macroprofis im dforum empfohlen wurden.

Liveview, weil man da noch extra ranzoomen kann und somit wirklich den AF auf die kleine Stelle legen kann die man genau scharf haben möchte.

PS:hatte noch vergessen -  bei Wind natürlich keine Macros machen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

Hallo alle Zusammen,

die Tipps von Ron und Ralf waren wirklich Klasse. 
Zwei Nachträge noch: Luft anhalten und zwischen zwei Herzschlägen abdrücken.

Ich habe mir einen Fernauslöser geholt, der wirklich sehr wichtig ist, zumal die Blumen in meiner Testvase immer ein wenig gewackelt haben. 
 
Danke Euch.

Ein Testbild mit +4 und +10 Nahlinse bei schlechtem Licht mit LED Taschenlampe:
(Dabei ging es mir nicht um Schönheit, sondern um das Maximum beim Microskopieren)



Mal sehen, ob ich morgen Macrotaugliche Objekte finde.

Grüße Danke

Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie fotografiert Ihr?*

schön geworden Thomas , ja so eine Taschenlampe bringt schon einiges 

Auch gut helfen weiße Tücher oder weißer Karton, damit kannst Du das Licht in Richtung abzulichtendem Objekt leiten ähnlich wie bei den sunbouncern


----------

